# anyone in the middle of egg sharing treatment?



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi this is my first attempt at any type of fertility treatment.
I am 25 and my partner has low sperm count, consequently we need to have icsi.
im donating eggs via herts & essex clinic and i am half way through my course of buserelin injections and have just started my FSH (gonal-F) injections.

i am well in to the unknown and quite nervous and worried about what to expect 
has anyone else been through this ?? can anyone tell me what their experiences were??
would love to here from people going through the same thing so i dont feel so alone.

thanx  missy x


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiya! Didn't want to read and run. I'm on Menopur so don't really know the difference in drugs. I'm only on day 4 of stims. I have my first scan on Wednesday and am very excited to see my little follies. I'm just trying to take it each day at a time.

There is an eggs share thread that may be of help. x


----------



## Scoobydo (May 1, 2011)

Hi Missy 86,

I am currently egg sharing as the recipient and have just started the injections and have been told that I will going for Embryo transfer the week of 2nd July.  I have had lots of fertility treatment as you can see from my signature so if there is anything you want to ask me, please pm me.

There is nothing to worry about with procedures as once your follicles are ready, they will give you a date for egg collection.  They usually sedate you and retrieve the eggs and develop them with the sperm overnight.  It is usually the next day that the clinic will give you a call to let you know how your eggs have developed into embryos and when the embryo transfer will take place.  I bought a book called Zita West's guide to fertility and assisted conception which I found really comforting to read up on.  Also, the threads and support from everyone on here are fantastic.

Thank you for donating eggs.  I am sure that your recipient will be thinking about you as much as I am thinking about my donor and wondering how they are feeling.  It is a very special thing that you are doing to give someone a chance of having a family when their own eggs have failed.  You must feel very proud of what you are doing.

I wish you the very best of luck and just let me know if you want to know anything.

Lots of love,

Lisa xx


----------



## snowwhite44 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi hin i am also in middle of egg sharing for the 2nd time. I egg shared back in 2010 and it worked first time for myself and recipient. I have abeautiful ds now 14mths and im back for one last try at having another miracle.

I am 4 days into stims now and egg collection booked for 14th June, hoping i get the same outcome as my first cycle but just feel too lucky for that to happen twice!

Just let me know if i can be of any help with anything xxx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

thank u for all the replys hope u all stay in touch and let me no how u all get on through out ur treatment..im sure ill be asking lots of questions and chewing ur ears off lol 
i also have been booked in for egg collection on 14 june so its a special month for us  
good luck ladies    

love missy xxx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Missy 
I had first eggshare in 2009 and that was successful im now doing round 2 Gonal f made me headachey and bloated and made me feel sleepy i found drinking water and eating lots of protein is good aswell as drinking milk as the protein aids egg quality and water helps with side effects good luck sweetie hope you too will be posting a success story xxx


----------

